# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Goed trainingsschema?

## chrisr123

ik ben chris en ik train nu een paar maande serieus op de sportschool
maar ik wil nu wel egt een goed schema om om meer gewicht te krijgen en gespierder te worden

voor 4 dagen in de week ik wil zoizo bankdrukken en deadlift erinhebben

en het liefts niet alleen benen op een dag

bv dag 1 borst schouder dag 2 rug benen dag 3 ...... dag 4 ........

wie kan mij helpen met een goed schema om snel te groeien???

gr chris

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Chris,

Tegenwoordig heb je op sportscholen speciale begeleiding, deze helpt je dan met het bereiken van wat jij wilt. En helpt je met het bouwen van een schema met welke dingen je intensief moet trainen en hoelang je deze oefening moet doen. 

Dus ik zou zeggen informeer eens bij je sportschool?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

